# CO/ United Rewards Programs



## Rail Freak (Jun 29, 2011)

Recieved a notice that, as of Jan 1 2012, One pass members will be transfered to United's Milage Plus Program. HMMMM!!! Hope this doesnt affect AGR!!!


----------



## jis (Jun 29, 2011)

Mileage Plus will be the loyalty program for the new United beginning in 2012


----------



## rrdude (Jun 29, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Recieved a notice that, as of Jan 1 2012, One pass members will be transfered to United's Milage Plus Program. HMMMM!!! Hope this doesnt affect AGR!!!


How could it not affect AGR? I may be going back to SWA if this happens.


----------



## jis (Jun 29, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Recieved a notice that, as of Jan 1 2012, One pass members will be transfered to United's Milage Plus Program. HMMMM!!! Hope this doesnt affect AGR!!!
> ...


We won't know until they make a specific announcement about it, like that it will be discontinued or it will be continued. Things that will be discontinued are being individually announced.

Seriously, no one expected the new United's frequent flyer program to be called Continental OnePlus going forward, so this is almost a non-news.

BTW, they have also announced that OnePass related credit cards will continue to accrue miles in the combined program.

They have not said anything about what non-Star Alliance relationships will be maintained. They have announced quite a while back that the relationship with American Express will be discontinued.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 29, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Recieved a notice that, as of Jan 1 2012, One pass members will be transfered to United's Milage Plus Program. HMMMM!!! Hope this doesnt affect AGR!!!


To follow my pattern of stating the obvious, as of Jan 1 2012, One pass members should transfer the bulk of their points to AGR!!!


----------



## MJL (Jun 29, 2011)

Posted by a United Airlines rep on Flyer Talk:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/united-mileage-plus-consolidated/1231435-mileage-plus-loyalty-program-new-united-2012-a.html

Mileage Plus: Loyalty program for the new United in 2012

Hi Everyone, today we’re pleased to announce that Mileage Plus will be the loyalty program for the new United starting in 2012. I know, worst-kept secret. This means that Continental’s OnePass program will formally end on December 31, 2011 and then during the first quarter of 2012 we’ll wind-down OnePass and transition to Mileage Plus.

Here are some key points, which I hope you’ll find helpful:

No action is required. OnePass members who do not already have a Mileage Plus account will automatically be enrolled in the new program. For members who have accounts in both programs, we encourage you to link your accounts now, and then we’ll do our best to match up all other accounts.

You can still link your accounts ahead of time. If you have accounts in both programs and want to link them yourself before Q1 2012, you can do so at united.com/linkmyaccounts or continental.com/linkmyaccounts.

Your miles and status are safe. Rest assured that all reward miles, elite qualification credit, and lifetime status (if applicable) will be preserved as we transition to a single program in 2012. Again, your reward miles and elite qualifying miles/segments are safe as we transition to the single program. In addition, OnePass members will earn 2012 elite status based on their combined OnePass and Mileage Plus elite qualifying activity in 2011.

We still owe you a bunch of details. Later this year we will announce the specific details of the 2012 Mileage Plus program, including mileage expiration, account numbers, lifetime status, elite tiers, qualification and benefits. I know you’re starving for these details, and we’re going to explain it all in the coming months.

I’m sure you have plenty of questions, and we’ll do our best to answer them.

Scott O’Leary

Managing Director, Customer Solutions

United Airlines


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 30, 2011)

jis said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Like they announced that the old Mileage Plus was pulling out of AGR?








> Effective *immediately*, Mileage Plus will no longer be a partner with AGR!


Didn't many people get caught off guard and stuck with many thousands of AGR points (that they didn't want) when that happened?


----------



## saxman (Jul 2, 2011)

I noticed it said President's Club members are allowed in Red Carpet Clubs. I don't guess it also means S+ members also get into Red Carpet Clubs, (yet?)

(Wishful thinking  )


----------



## jis (Jul 2, 2011)

saxman said:


> I noticed it said President's Club members are allowed in Red Carpet Clubs. I don't guess it also means S+ members also get into Red Carpet Clubs, (yet?)
> 
> (Wishful thinking  )


Strictly speaking S_ members are not Presidents Club members. They have reciprocal use rights. So I doubt that they (S+ members) are getting access to Red Carper Clubs. This issue will get resolved when the two clubs merge come early enxt year. Only then we will know for sure what will happen next.

AFAIK nothing has been announced regarding AGR <-> Mileage Plus relationship after 1 January 2012.


----------

